# Help with flow rates



## Epplimp (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm not new to keeping fish just new to sump set ups. 

I have purchased a 320 gallon tank 96x24x32H. I'm going to keep freshwater fish with some plants. Basically 8 need to find a pump any suggestions will be welocome


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Epplimp,

You might get more feedback if you title a thread specifically about freshwater sump and pump setup.

Anyway, hope the following might be of use or interest to you.

Installation of 8.5x2.5x2.5 with sump/refugium





http://www.reefcentral.com/calc/sump.php

http://www.reefcentral.com/calc/drain.php

Freshwater sump halfway down the page
http://advancedaquariumconcepts.com/build-your-own-custom-aquarium-filter-sump/

Would be interesting to know what GPH turnover forum members suggest. Seems to vary depending on plant density and what the fish can tolerate.

Did you get a stand yet? I think that will play into calculations re: pump as far as height is concerned.

Jackie


----------



## Epplimp (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't have a stand yet.


----------

